# Getting To Know You



## gail1 (Feb 24, 2011)

this is an idea from another web site i go on wondered if people might like to give it a whirl. The idea is that you put 5 fun facts about yourself and five personal facts(only the ones you are comfortable sharing)

Fun
1) I have had the same xmas tree fairy for 25 years.
2) I have over 1000 books.
3) I cant resist buying necklaces out of charity shops.
4) My big living room window curtain rail has been held up by a bit of ribbon for the last 2 years. I will get round to fixing it one of these days.
5) I have not dusted for aprox 3 years, Im with Quentin Crisp who said that after the first two years it doesnt show.

Personal
1) I have been sectioned 15 times, the longest time I have spent in a psychiatric hospital is six months when on a section 3 .
2) I have a very good proactive GP who is my rock, he sees me twice a week
3) When really ill I sometimes see people I call the outsiders and have been known to cover things in foil so they cant see me or try to control me.
4) I have done it I have reached my six months free from cocaine. 
5) I sleep with a night light in my bedroom and hallway.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2011)

fun

I love buying candles any shape size etc
I have a thing for lip glosses have over 50 pots
I can stick my big toe in my mouth
I have a fear of party poppers and baloons that all my family find hilarious
When i go to the toilet i have to tear a piece of toilet paper off and put it down the toilet before i do a number 2

personal
I have suffered from depression since i was 22
I have no close mates near me anymore and hate that
I have self harmed on and off since 17
My brother has fallen out with all his family and not told any of us why
I still keep my mums st christopher under my bed and have done since she passed

Ws alot harder thinking of the personal things then the fun


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

fun
Im only slightly addicted to mints... honest
My favourite place is Co. Donegal in Ireland
My fav food is chinese
I'm adapting my wedding dress as I bought it before I found out I was pregnant *HELP*
I have 2 dogs called Charlie and Pepsi and a hamster called George

Personal
I was born with one hand and often blame my problems on it
I have been for counselling and CBT
My parents divorced *finally* after my dad got drunk *no suprise* and attacked me
I'm over weight 
I always blame myself if things go wrong


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 24, 2011)

fun

1. I hand reared 7 orphaned wild mallard ducklings, 3 of which we still have and my fave is called Titch (avatar).
2. I'm getting even more good looking as I get older (that's a FACT! ).
3. When I last had a cold, I could do a wicked Matt Baker impression (it's the deep voice).
4. I share my birthday with HM Queeny, though I'm not as old.
5. I've invested in shares twice in my life and both times lost virtually all the money.

personal

1. I was afraid of dogs until I was about 33. When we got a puppy.
2. I bite my nails a LOT. Worse when anxious.
3. I used to play truant from school and use diabetes as an excuse (my mum still doesn't know ).
4. The back of my head is slightly wonky due to a clumsy forceps delivery.
5. I've told Sarah all my secrets. Something I've never done before. And I love her more every day. 

Rob


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 24, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> fun
> 
> 
> 5. I've told Sarah all my secrets. Something I've never done before. And I love her more every day.
> ...



awwwww sooooo sweet


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun:
1 - I love cuddly toys
2 - I love roller coasters
3 - i could quite easily eat biscuits, cakes and chocolates for England
4 - I hate cauliflower and brocolli
5 - I'm surprised how little I've missed chocolate since diagnosis

Personal:
1 - I am still a virgin
2 - I have officially had depression for about 6 years, although I probably had it before, but undiagnosed
3 - I also have aspergers syndrome
4 - I could do with losing a cople of stone
5 - I have an irrational fear of "doing too well"


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun :

1.  I love cream eggs (alot)
2.  I hate coconut and will be ill (why my ex husband covered himself in coconut oil on our honeymoon I'll never know - notice the 'ex')
3.  I am a Queen's Guide
4.  I am happiest at home with my daughter with the door shut !
5.  I was wild, really really really really really really wild between the ages of 14 and 30 but I had a whole lot of fun doing it............


Personal :

1.  Far far too overweight and am shocked at it
2.  I am a good skier (was before the weight)
3.  Never knew I would be expert on type 1 in kids or CHI and help people (I was always into the law and the defending criminals - poles apart)
4.  I tiled my bathroom myself !
5.  I wish smoking wasn't bad for you as I did enjoy it and still love the smell of a freshly lit fag


----------



## shiv (Feb 25, 2011)

Aw, Rob!

Fun!
1. Meerkats and maps are my 2 biggest obsessions
2. I've started going to poetry nights most weeks! They're really fun!
3. I have a pair of ruby red shoes which are my absolute fave - they are from Clarks and are really soft and comfy, I wear them loads!
4. The last place I went on holiday to was Prague in Jan 2010. There was snow up to my kness 
5. I rent a room in a family house: I live with a mum, 3 boys (10, 14 and 16) and 2 kittens.

Personal
1. Mental health issues run in my family, so it's no surprise I have massive anxiety/self esteem issues
2. I am really scared/freaked out by contained bodies of water (ie fish tanks, aquariums, etc). I'm not the best person to take to the Sealife Centre.
3. I blush SO EASILY. Earlier today we were chatting in the office and I ended up going bright red just because people were looking at me as I was speaking! Ugh!
4. I read into things way too much and far too often!
5. Honestly? I just want to make the world a better place for people with type 1. Hence my job (and the new job/promotion I got last week!)


----------



## ypauly (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun
1. Through the summer months I play crown green bowls in a good local saturday team. I have marked myself unavailable for two games so far, one for the glasgow meet and one for formula one silverstone qualifying day in july.
2. I have been with my wife for more years than I was single, we got together at school she was 12 I was 14 I am now approaching 40 with alarming speed.
3. I have a scar on my head about two inches long. It haapened about eight years ago when I took the kids to get conkers. Basically I threw a stick into the tree expecting conkers but got a house brick that somebody must have thrown at the conkers instead.
4. I am currently suffering from manflu, well that's what the wife calls it right up until the point she gets it. Then it's a proper flu. (although this time it is probably a cold)
5. I hate odd numbers. When I buy golf balls that have the numbers 1-4 on them I have to give or throw away the ones numbered 1 and 3. or when I go to the drinks machine at work I couldn't have the drink I wanted because it would have meant punching in an odd number, so one day I waited for the service person to call so I could get it changed lol

 And like shiv I like meercats so much that when my daughter was doing an animal husbandry course at Solihul college I made her take me there on her day off to see them.


personal
1. I have a morbid fear of spiders. It's that bad that I will leave the house till somebody has got it.
2. I am addicted to the internet, well more reading but it's where I find the best material.
3. I also gamble. Because of this, my wife has looked after all our finances since just after marriage and gives me pocket money. Even all my wages get paid into her account just in case lol. When I have been good and done work in the house she will give me ?20 to go and have a flutter, but she often follows shortly after so she can keep any winnings and make sure if I am up I leave, which last week was ?400 well it was ?460 but she let me keep the ?60 which I lost soon after lol
4. Too many people around me die, I have started to notice well in the last five years, family and freinds are going at an alarming rate. This is making me concerned (probably too much so) about my own health.
5. I hate doctors, well going to doctors. People were telling me that I had diabetes for 2 to 3 years before I was diagnosed because of the amount I was drinking and other things, but I didn't want to know. I have other things wrong that I wont go with either so I dont tell anybody because if it's bad I would rather not know.



Blimey that last lot was hard to write.


----------



## twinnie (Feb 25, 2011)

great thread gail
fun
1/ i used to be welsh and british junior majorettes champion{when i was in my teens}
2/ i love harry potter 
3/i love disney {have been to paris 4 times and tell people it for the kids lol
4/i hate my hair its ginger and dead thick nightmare to do a very anything with
5/i loved school and wish i was back there

personal
1/ i hate what my opertion has done to my body and hide it away even from hubby
2/i love my hubby and kids there deal with alot from me
3/i suffer from depression 
4/i am a twin yet we are so different 
5/ sometimes i really miss not being able to drink alchol would love to go out with my friends and get drunk


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 25, 2011)

fun

I am a little bit addicted to buying books, especially history books although any kind of book will do.
I love my video games far too much
I really love the smell of just blown out candles
I am good friends with the band LostAlone who recently supported 30 seconds to mars and my chemical romance
If I could live on cups of tea, I would

Personal

I have recently been told I have anxiety issues and I am convinced this has been brought on mainly by my awful job.
Speaking of jobs, I hate my job so much I'm seriously thinking of resigning without having another one to go to (but then sense takes over and I realise I can't afford to do that)
My paternal father is ex military and an idiot. When he and mum divorced he threatened to bash mums head in with a cricket bat, and then when I went to visit him he smashed up a load of my CD's and said no daughter of his would listen to "goth" music. They were Metallica CD's...
Matt is the best thing to have ever happened to me. He is my rock and I love him more every day.
I have big self confidance issues, so much so that sometimes I don't want to leave the flat because I think I look so awful. These issues go to thinking I am overweight and ugly - I'm not, I know, but I can't help thinking it.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 25, 2011)

im amased by what people are willing to share with others we certainully are a wonderful bunch of peeps and people are being so brave in what they are sharing
But me being the gready cow i am im going to have another go at this
FUN
I have been known to go out without wearing certain under garments
I have a thing about bubble baths/shower gels, I have about 50 different ones in my bathroom 
i have been known to spend 2 hours in the bath
I love Come Dine With Me and watch it at every opertunity I just love the comments of Dave Lamb
I was once Miss December in a Big Beautiful Woman calender for charity

PERSONAL
Im dyslexic
I have suffered from psychosis 3 times (for those who dont know in this you lose total touch with reality)
I have such big feet that I buy my shoes off a transexual web site
I WEIGH AROUND 24 STONE LIKE IT OR LUMP IT I AM A BBW
I love Sushi


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Feb 25, 2011)

This is an awesome thread 

*Fun*

1. I am currently obsessed with all things wedding-y.
2. I *love* sheep (March is my favourite time of year 'cos the lambs start to appear ).
3. I'm addicted to cleaning. I am a blonde version of Monica Geller.
4. I have a thing for Ron Weasley (note: not Rupert Grint - Ron Weasley)
5. There isn't a day goes by when my OH doesn't make me laugh.

*Personal*

1. Aged 14, I lost one of my best friends to an asthma attack.
2. Two weeks before I met my OH, I had overdosed and found myself in hospital - this after 3 years of self harming. I haven't done it since. I swear he saved my life.
3. My amibition is to be a stay-at-home mum.
4. I hated school, but did very well academically. I left as soon as I'd sat my Standard Grades, despite several of my teachers doing their best to stop me.
5. All the dreams I had as a child are now coming true


----------



## alisonz (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun
1. I have read all 7 Harry Potter books about 20 times
2. I enjoy knitting soft toys
3. I love the smell of washing dried outside.
4. I love coconut mushrooms.
5. I have been a Tottenham Hotspur supporter since 1980.

Personal
1. I don't like my mother.
2. I have an irrational fear of heights. I once had to virtually crawl off Tower Bridge as the nearer the middle you get the more the road "wobbles"
3. I have been playing an MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game) for over 3 years.
4. I have the fear that when my youngest daughter leaves home I will be on my own for the rest of my life.
5. I spent nearly all my 10 year marriage being told I was fat and ugly and that no-one else would want me.

WOW The fun stuff is easy but how difficult is it for the personal stuff?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Fun:*

1.    Addicted to downloading films [illegally], so much so I never have time to watch them as I am too busy downloading.

2.   I am a real scifi geek although you wouldn't know it. Would leave everything (apart from misses, son and dog) for the chance to travel the universe.

3.   I love my dog (staffy cross) like a child and treat her like one too.

4.   Cant wait to have more babies.

5.   Getting married this year.



*Personal:*


1.   Still bitter over X misses having it off with my mate.........

2.   Gutted about gaining a few stone, but still carry it well and am much healthier.

3.   Wish my wee sister didn't get preggers and leave college.

4.   Wish my dad could be in the same room as my mum. (wedding nightmare).

5.   I hope my wee man Leon, or any other babies I may have dont develop diabetes.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't Be Shy People.......


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 25, 2011)

*5. I spent nearly all my 10 year marriage being told I was fat and ugly and that no-one else would want me.*

some people suck, don't they?


anyway - I'll have another go!

fun
1 - I actually don't mind ironing, and like the smell of clothes being ironed
2 - I like the smell of leather - but not in a kinky way
3 - I still haven't lost my sweet tooth
4 - I still have a remarkably immature outlook. (farts make me laugh)
5 - I played an impromptu game of croquet this morning - using an inflatable hammer and ball, and using the doorframes as hoops!

personal
1 - My handspan is 8.5 iches
2 - I am almost 6 foot tall
3 - I am now down to 38 inch waist trousers
4 - I still underestimate my own abilities
5 - it's nearly lunch time!


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun
1. I am in the process of buying a flat I can't wait to paint Jessica's room and ours.
2.I like reading and buying cheap books off of amazon and then giving them to charity once I am done.
3. I love my little girl and being a stay at home mum it's what I had planned on doing when I wanted children so I am glad that we can just about afford to do it. I love my husband too he is my best friend and soul mate. 
4.I love going swimming with my friend 3 times a week. 
5. I used to work with my hubby and asked him out on a date and we've been going strong since then. 

Personal
1. I am a very shy person and I hate that fact.
2. My mum and dad split up when i was 5.
3. I don't speak to my dad.
4.I am quite scared of big dogs.
5.Jessica has just learnt to stand up.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I go again? 

Fun
1. I love to read Enid Bltyon books, The Faraway Trees stories are best.
2. I think childrens jokes are the funniest.
3. I still act like a child at Xmas and my children still believe in Santa.
4. I think lava lamps are great.
5. I planned my youngest daughter but my ex husband still thinks she was an accident, she's now 22 

Personal
1. I have 9 teddy bears all with boys names beginning with H, I sleep with Hector the largest of them.
2. I am 47 years old and still suck my thumb.
3. I am a complete and utter daddy's girl and I adore him.
4. Aside from my dad my Grandad was one of the most imortant men in my life, he was born 2 weeks after the Queen Mother and died 2 weeks before her 6 months short of his 102nd birthday.
5. I have raised my 3 girls single handedly for the last 19 years and I am very proud of each of my girls.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

alisonz said:


> 5. I planned my youngest daughter but my ex husband still thinks she was an accident, she's now 22



Woopsie..........being planned in my book is a joint venture, was he not on board.....?


----------



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2011)

Mmm, am I brave enough?

Fun
1. My online persona is usually a baby dragon
2. I enjoy reading fantasy, especially by female authors (apparently men don't read female authors)
3. I love animals (although we don't have any)
4. I have an oddball sense of humour
5. I like cooking and the eating afterwards

Personal
1. I have to be 5 minutes early for every appointment, regardless of if I know that it won't matter.
2. I often remember my dreams
3. I find my job tedious, but I'm too comfortable in it to go find another
4. I hate most pictures taken of me - the exception being those taken when I was a child
5. I regret not staying in touch with school friends, 95% of the people I knew from Uni and former work collegues


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 25, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Mmm, am I brave enough?
> 
> Fun
> 1. My online persona is usually a baby dragon
> ...



You must read Anne McCaffrey then?

p.s. I'm not brave enough and/or too boring to do this!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mark T said:


> 2. I often remember my dreams



Strangely I don't, any tips...............


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> You must read Anne McCaffrey then?
> 
> p.s. I'm not brave enough and/or too boring to do this!



I thought the same author too ! 

Go on, go on, go on (in a Mrs Doyle vocie)...

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 25, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Strangely I don't, any tips...............



Set your alarm for 2 hour intervals. You're bound to catch one a some point 

Rob


----------



## Mark T (Feb 25, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Strangely I don't, any tips...............


Unfortunately not.

I've got a pre-disposition to daydreaming and sleep walking too, so I suspect it's slightly related.  But do you really want to remember your dreams?   the ones where you are dying or your teeth are falling out are fairly worrying (generally interpretted as a fear of getting old).



Andy HB said:


> You must read Anne McCaffrey then?


yes I have, although I much prefer the writing of other authors.  My dragon is far far more likely to be Deverrian.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 25, 2011)

fum
1) I collect clowns, standing joke is I got the first one the day I got married
2) My new hobby is knitting
3) I act my shoe size and not my age
4) I love being mum to a very demanding 6 year old
5) I knit while watching Kung Fu films

personal
1) I keep getting tummy upsets
2) I am too fat for my own good
3) If the train is too crowded it's impossible to get to work
4) I hate exercise but need to get fitter
5) I can't stand heights abd even in cartoons I have to look away

Gail this is a great thread, thank you for giving us the chance to share.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to remember them, but I believe since my dawn phenomenon reared its head when I started properly on MDI, my brain just inst bothered at that time to provide me with my unconscious memories................but yes I do want to remember some times.........

I used to wake up as a child after dreaming I had all the cool clothes and trainers believing it was still the case only to be dissapointed when opening the cupboard


----------



## ypauly (Feb 25, 2011)

Caroline Wilson said:


> 5) I knit while watching Kung Fu films



I know that if I tried this, I would get hurt.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun
1.  I can wiggle my little toe independently from the rest of my foot.
2.  I got the nickname Walker the Stalker by finding my now husbands email address on his works website and getting in touch with him after we first met.
3.  I play the cello
4.  I do mad things on holidays like paragliding despite being terrified of heights.  I still have no idea how I did it.  I get dizzy just changing a light bulb.
5.  I am a mad cat lady.

Personal
1.  My brother committed suicide when I was 18, he was 21
2.  I had bulimia for a no of years pre diagnosis with the D and for a number of years afterwards.
3.  I am currently on medication for anxiety and depression.
4.  I have a scar in the shape of an upside down cross on my stomach.  This is from a cesearean, and the removal of a huge ovarian cyst.
5.  I am terrified of Nathan picking up my families mental health issues.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 25, 2011)

rachelha said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 5.  I am terrified of Nathan picking up my families mental health issues.



if he does hun I know he will have amazing parents to support him through anything xxx


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

I did do this post , and founbd it quite hard after about 10 minutes i tried to post it and it said you are not logged in , when i was !!!! i have now taken that as an omen that maybe i shouldnt post it


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> I did do this post , and founbd it quite hard after about 10 minutes i tried to post it and it said you are not logged in , when i was !!!! i have now taken that as an omen that maybe i shouldnt post it



Come now, get typing........


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow this post has moved on so much since i looked last night its brill what people are willing to share, good going all x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 25, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> if he does hun I know he will have amazing parents to support him through anything xxx



Ah, thanks loubie


----------



## HartHen61 (Feb 25, 2011)

Here goes; please dont judge me...

1. loved all animals but was never aloud any
2. love to be first in anything I do.
3. loved baking with just me and mum (I have 5brothers and two sisters)
4. loved doing alsorts with my girls when they were younger(money problems ment we could not afford much.
5. I love my husband so much and he puts up with me(tears falling down).

1. I am well over weight and cannot do much to help it.
2. Was abused by two of my brothers, never told my OH and my sister had the same trouble.(both are now dead) OMG
3. hated giving up smoking just loved it.
4. My family dont talk to me much but I still love the all (With exceptions)
5. Hate myself for letting myself go like this, my husband deserves better than this (Been married 40 years) I must mean something to him, Love him to bits.
OMG I would never tell anyone all of this but It has made me feel abit better, if thats possible. xxxx


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 25, 2011)

Will try again 
fun 
1. dont dare me (big mistake lol )
2.Will do anything for anyone (will nearly anything for nearly everyone lol )
3.Love to make people laugh
4.Love my job , working with children.
5.Love my family

Personal
1.Have lost a lot of family members in a short period of time 
2.Lost a baby when i was 21 weeks pregnant , still blame myself evryday 15 years on
3.Am very tough on myself (told this by everyone including my dsn )
4.Am too soft 
5.Need to be more assertive , stop moaning about things and get out there and do something about them !


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 25, 2011)

What a wonderful thread this is.
Ok - fun things

1. I used to be leader of the tambourine group at the Salvation Army.  It involved putting a routine of  movements together and teaching a group of people from age 7 to 60+.  They never bothered learning the routine, just copied me.  One day I totally forgot the routine in the middle of the "performance" Had to make it up as I went along.

2. I once dragged my dad round shoe shops all afternoon but kept saying everything was too expensive.  Eventually he asked me how much I had to spend, I replied "50p"
3. I love charity shops and wander round them for hours seeking lost treasures.
4. I once sang on stage at The Royal Albert Hall (ok with lots of other people!)
5. My sister and I won a prize in a talent show doing a really bad puppet show when I was       eleven. It makes me cringe now!

Personal Things 
1.  I had a stroke 6 months ago which totally took the use of my right hand, caused my face to drop, affected my right foot and gave me memory and thinking problems.  A lot of the physical problems are now much better but I still struggle and still can't sign my name properly.  It really upsets me and I am terrified of it happening again.

2. My best friend is gay, this surprises some people because I am also a church goer and Christian.  I believe in equal rights for all.  I once told a church leader that I disagreed with him on the issue, I was terrified but it went ok!

3.  I suffer with depression and have for many years.

4. I am terribly afraid of spiders.  I once went out for the day because Paul had seen one in the house and we didn't know where it was.  I don't know how I will cope if I am ever on my own with one!!

5. I was in hospital a lot in the 1970's with the D and the quality of care was very poor, on many occasions they made me seriously ill and on at least one occasion I nearly died as a result.


----------



## kitten (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun:
1) I am a HUGE hello kitty fan 
2) i love bows and pearls
3) i love big chunky curls
4) i love cosmetics 
5) i love putting on false eyelashes 

Personal:
1) I am so in love with my other half that I don't have the words to express it. I would say that he's my world but he's way more than that, he makes the universe and everything in it seem insignificant to me 
2) Before I met my OH my grandad was my biggest idol/best friend. he died when i was 8 and i still miss him and talk to him every day. 
3) im no longer allowed to speak to my best friend because she has been forced into a very strict arranged marriage and her husband will not let her see me on racial grounds. im gutted about this and i think i always will be.
4) I work at McDonalds aswell as going to college. I love it and think that its the best job ever. the people at my store are amazing and help to make life worth living.
5) i have been depressed for most of my life ad im on a particularly low spiral atm. 
love to y'all
lucy xxx
p.s. great thread Gail hun  xxx


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 25, 2011)

Such a brill idea gail  x

fun
i'm a bit addicted to sudoku
if you said to me alcohol or tea, i'd choose tea 
not a fruit & veg fan
prefer boots rather than big heels
strong perfumes/aftershaves/pollen make me sneeze within a minute or so


personal

i'm a nail biter and have been since i could chew
i bottle things up way too much as i don't trust many people
this year i actually found some friends (on and offline) who were there for me when i needed them 
since putting a stone back on after diagnosis, i've stayed pretty much the same weight (2 stone lighter in total)
when i was little i used to get scared that the bath would overflow and flood the house, so anytime my parents ran a bath i'd run in and turn the tap off


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2011)

This thread is fab if you dont know a forum member so well you can learn about them from this x


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun Stuff

I play darts for a local darts team, badly
At school l learned to play the trombone but had to give up because my arms were too short to reach seventh position
My favourite tipple is Newcastle Brown Ale
My favourite music is reggae
I am a school governor

Personal Stuff

I have suffered from depression most of my adult life
I wear men's boxer shorts as they are more comfortable
I am five foot two and weigh 15 stone, if you don't like how I look, turn the other way
I suffer from a rare form of psorasis - penance for smoking (have now given up)
I was breaking metatarsals long before Premier League footballers made it fashionable


----------



## RachelT (Feb 25, 2011)

Fun

1)I once read war and peace in a week when i had flu...
2)I used to work with Chewbacca's nephew, no really I did.....I've also met Darth Vader, i'm a huge Star Wars fan.
3) I'm learning to dance Ceroc
4) Happiness is a really good book.
5) One of my ambitions in life to to write a science ficton or fantasy novel.



Personal
1)I am officially my own worst enemy
2)I worry far too much about what other people think of me.
3) I speak pretty good french, i used to live in France and Belgium.
4) I really , really can't sing, although i wish i could.
5) I have a phobia of birds


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thread Gail


Fun
1) Love to spend time with my family and extended family
2) Thinks the internet is great.......love Facebook and the is Forum
3) Like going to concerts or the theatre
4) Like having fresh flowers in my house
5) Just the discovered the joy of reading

Personal
1) My dad died when I was only 10 would love to have got to know him as an adult like I have got to know my mum.
2) Been nearly 4 stone overweight for the last 15 years of my life just hope I have got the willpower to continue doing something about it now.
3) Have never really suffered with depression and after reading many of the threads on here realise how lucky I am to have never suffered with this........hope I havent tempted fate my writing this down.
4) Love going on cruises and seeing the world.......haven't been on one for a while as saving for my daughters wedding.
5) Have only got one daughter would of loved more children but it wasn't to be. Regret not trying to adopt.


----------

